# another newbie!!



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi everyone. after a very long time of logging onto FF (and what a great site it is!!) I now would like to become more involved and actually write something! After ttc for 7 years (unexplained infertility) and 6 unsuccessful attempts at iui i really thought my journey would be nearly coming to an end..I couldnt be more wrong! After 1 year of iui treatment I had some pre-ivf bloods. My fsh was 13. I was very shaken by this and a little upset that they hadnt checked this prior to the iui (im 38,surely this should be routine??) I feel like i have wasted a year doing the iui. I was advised to go for ivf at the lister ASAP.I left it for a few months to have a little tiny break from the emotional roller coaster that is "project baby"..Bad move! my fsh is now 24!   so absolutely gutted. However, i carried on with the drugs (menopure 300..short protocol) but my scans this week have been rubbish (only one folly) On friday they did tell me they would go ahead if i wanted but the chances of success are minimal..wouldnt it be great to have a crystal ball to make our decision making a bit easier?!   I opted to abandon the cycle and try again in january. I have already spent a fortune on acupuncture but guess i will just have to up the ante with the healthy living (no mean feat over xmas!!) All i can do is pray my fsh doesnt shoot into the stratosphere and hope that i respond better to the drugs next time. I dont really know what i want to hear from you ladies as I know there is no right answers but if anyone has an words of advice or encouragement  about my situation I would love to hear from you! (By the way, how do you write the little profile aboutyourself at the bottom?!!)  babydust to you all xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi pobby 

Just wanted to say  and welcome to FF 

Sorry your cycle was abandoned - I wish you all the luck in the world for January 

Good Luck with healthy living over Xmas 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Pobby,  

Welcome to ff!  I'm so sorry to hear about your situation - I really hope it works out for you and you get that bfp after Xmas.

If you click on profile at the top of the page, then forum profile you can fill in info about you.  You can add a ticker in there too by cutting and pasting the html info you want from one of the ticker websites.

Do come and visit us on the November Newbies page and let us know how you are getting on,

Clara xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thankyou so much for your replies girls!! how lovely, why didnt i do this ages ago?! thanks for the advice about the profile stuff. I am a bit dim with stuff like this! i will definately visit the november newbies!! Thankyou again xxx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi pobby

You poor thing. Here's hoping you get a better response in January. 
You might be interested in this link:
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html
I haven't tried DHEA myself but I am thinking about it - might be one to ask your consultant about.
Good luck
x
Alvie


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Pobby 

  Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.

  Ita great to have somewhere to come and  even just to have a moan. My Dh and I havent told a soul ,so Im on here every day.
All the ladies are so supportive and friendly. Like Clara says come over to the Nov newbies, you will be made very welcome.

Wish you lots of luck and    and   

Take care

Linda xx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Pobby
I joined over the past week.Sorry for the tough time you are having. We all seem to have our own stories with Tx points in common but I think the emotional rollar coaster seems to be the same for us all (thats what it seems to me anyway). I was trying to keep on a brave face over the past few months but I have found FF is a great way to get some of the worries out to get the courage to continue with Tx.
Glad you have shared your story.
Keep in touch.
Caline


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Pobby,

So glad that you have finally posted!! I know that FF is the best vent and councellor for my stress, concerns and everything in between!!!!

So sorry that I dont know any tips on how to improve your FSH levels. I do know that Agnus Castus is great to balance hormones but I think you already use it. My homeopath also gave me Folliculinum which may have helped me to finally achieve my happy news. Also my friend has only ever ovulated on her right ovary and Folliculium made her left ovary kick into action. I wonder if it may help your levels to improve
I can recomend a lovely homeopath if needed. Hope that you are claiming your money from accupuncture back on HSA by the way!!

I hope that you are able to wing it through xmas and then have some good follicle news in January.

Thinking of you so much.

Take care babe, love and babydust, Tinx xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Pobby
Sorry to hear about the hard time that you have been having and I wish you all the luck in the world.
I am still fairly new as joined on 3rd Nov, my 2WW after my first IUI finished at the weekend with a BFN (other history on profile)
feeling pretty fed up and ****** off but just reading other peoples stories puts it all into perspective for me again.
I spend a lot of time on here and find it really helps although getting fed up with people in the outside world who don't seem to appreciate what we are going through.  However, on here is wondeful and its a place of relax type what you feel and learn to laugh and cry with others.  Just wished we all lived near each other so we could have a big group hug but thats what this is for
  
love
Susie
See you on nov newbies


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi pobby and welcome to the site 

wow what a rollercoaster u have been on with your FSH level.

I wanted to wish u luck for your cycle in january and this site is truly fantastic for support and advice.

Kate xx​


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi pobby
good luck with with ur treatment 
sorry to hear of all your failed attemps
stay strong 
take care steph


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Thankyou so very much to everyone for your lovely replies.It really is something to look forward to and to think complete strangers are taking time out of their busy days to write a personal message of support back to you is really very touching. i was telling a friend yesterday how I really havent met a fertility consultant yet who has truly put me at my ease and made me feel like they really cared. I know how difficult it is for them and it doesnt honestly bother me that much but to find a group of people who truly understand how difficult it can be is so reassuring.
The other thing that is SO good is the very practical and real advice about things i can do to help myself. i thought i was a bit of an oracle when it came to helping your own fertility (!) having 10 million books (sorry, slight exxageration!) on the subject can make you feel like that! Lets face it, the doctors only ever tell you the basics about alcohol, coffee etc. You HAVE to find out so much for yourself. But not only is FF wonderful emotional support and encouragement but I really learn something new every day. Thanks Alvie, I had never heard of DHEA,it sounds fascinating and I will have a proper read up about that. Thankyou also Tinx! You're right I have taken agnus castus on and off for years but I would like to give homeopathy a try.
You're all amazing strong women and it is so touching to hear from you! Thankyou for given me the strength to go on and since friday it is amazing how positive I am feeling as now I know that there are things i can do and i have FF to help me through my journey..sorry to waffle! 
massive cyber hugs and loads of babydust to you all !!  pobby xxxxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Its a brilliant site and, as you say Pobby, the response from so many women, is overwhelming.

Glad that you are enjoying the site, making new friends and learning new things every day. You are right, I swear we all know more than the consultants and we certainly all have a far better bedside manner!!!

Wishing you much success babe, keep up the great work.

All my love, Tinx  xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Pobby

I have been meaning to reply to you sooner than this 

I too am at the Lister and have FSH issues and poor response (see sig) and can 100% empathise with having a one follie senario 
It does seem you are doing all you can to improve your FSH,
I unfortunatly dont know what AMH is and I would suggest you pop onto the Lister thread and ask (fountain of knowledge them girls )
CLICK HERE Lister thread

I am really sorry this last cycle has left you feeling down, I hope that you will be able to have another go, and that you will be sucsessful 
If like me then your plan is for DE then I can highly recommend looking on the Donor egg area of the site, as there are a number of women who have been sucsessful following this decsion.
I will leave you the link
CLICK HERE

Whatever your future holds there is always a place here for you to post, and be supported.

Wishing you lots of  and   

~Dizzi~


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear Dizzi! (what a great name..i used to have a pet mouse called dizzy!!)    (thats the nearest thing i could find to a mouse!)    
Thankyou for your lovely reply...thankyou Tinx and everyone else too, youre all bloomin angels!   So sorry you have been going through the same thing Dizzi,it's hard to accept that you wont have your own biological child..   I am definately thinking of donor eggs now and slowly but surely getting my head round the idea.(hey i never wanted a ginger like me anyway!! only kidding!) There is so much to weigh up and, ultimately, If i go for DE I want to try and make sure it's done in a way that will not freak out a potential child (its kind of a minefield i guess) I havent had a proper read on the DE thread but i will do that soon. I wonder if there is any books or literature on the subject? Do you think you will try at the Lister (the 2 year waiting list is a bit off putting isn't it?) maybe i will start to make enquiries about Spain...
Anyway, sorry im blabbering. Just wanted to say thanks very much, i didnt know there was a lister thread, i shall have to have a look.  Best of luck with everything and keep me posted honey, would love to hear how you get on

much love pob xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi pobby
Your welcome hun, thanks for likeing my name! 







the only "animal emoticon" I could find that was like a mouse eek!
The DE issue for us is a little easier ATM as my best friend has offered hers, 
she offered us this chance several years back, and has kept her word.
I think if I was needing to "find" a donor again I would be seriously considering abroad.
the donor conception network (DCN) has a good website with links and books.



~Dizzi~


----------

